# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Dead Souls by Nikolai Gogol

## sperk

Amazon.com: Russian Classics in Russian and English: Dead Souls by Nikolai Gogol (Dual-Language Book) (Russian Edition) (9780956774910): Nikolai Gogol, Alexander Vassiliev: Books

----------

